# Kill and Trap rogue processes in Windows with Daphne



## gypsygrace (Oct 18, 2008)

Takeaway: It can be very frustrating when a program crashes or refuses to close. A free utility called Daphne can relieve some of that frustration with improved process management in Windows.

Daphne is a tiny, free application that resides in your system notification tray and allows you to quickly and easily manage your Windows 7 processes. And Daphne has a few other features that will appeal to administrators and hard-core end users alike

Continue reading at 
TechRepublic


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

gypsygrace said:


> Takeaway: It can be very frustrating when a program crashes or refuses to close. A free utility called Daphne can relieve some of that frustration with improved process management in Windows.
> 
> Daphne is a tiny, free application that resides in your system notification tray and allows you to quickly and easily manage your Windows 7 processes. And Daphne has a few other features that will appeal to administrators and hard-core end users alike
> 
> ...


Hello gypsygrace. How is the software? Did you try that?


----------



## gypsygrace (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi sepala, 

It looked interesting so thought I'd let everyone know. Though with task manager you can stop processes also. 

Some time later after I posted, I read the few comments there and not sure I'd want it on my comp. Looks like it may be hard to remove, if that time ever came.

Who knows, there may be someone here that has used it and can post back here with their findings.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

ohh..OK.Thanks for the reply..


----------



## helpful (Sep 18, 2009)

http://www.drk.com.ar/daphne.php


----------

